# Rain songs



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2012)

Time for some rain songs to go with this incessant rain.


----------



## Daren (Feb 18, 2012)

Just one from me tonight


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2012)

Daren said:


> Just one from me tonight


----------



## Daren (Feb 19, 2012)

...it looks clear in Texas today, the rain moved north east-- to Kentucky...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2012)

Daren said:


> ...it looks clear in Texas today, the rain moved north east-- to Kentucky...


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 19, 2012)

You guys took all the good ones. That SRV clip is awesome. I have the concert on DVD and the entire show from start to finish is fantastic. SRV is definitely one of my favorites. A talent gone way too early.


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Daren (Mar 29, 2012)

Raining in central Illinois today...


----------



## kweinert (Mar 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Time for some rain songs to go with this incessant rain.



We could use some of that rain around here. You may have heard of a little fire we going on in the neighborhood . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2012)

Music is just background noise to me-probably cause I am tone deaf and hearing is by no means my best sense. Creedence brings back memorys of being 20-across the border we could drink then- closest bar was Wild-Bills- sawdust on the floor- now bill was a really old guy probably 45 and the bands coming in there could play anything they wanted along as it was Creedence. Burnt down a few years down the road-can't see why-young drunks, cigs, joints-sawdust floor-nah that could not be it........ :music:


----------

